# Pensacola Bay Shrimp Trawler



## TightLines172

Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum as far as posting goes, but I've been soaking up info here for well over a year. SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS WHO HAVE PROVIDED GREAT INFO!! I hope I can help someone out with info myself very soon! I know there is a shrimp trawler out in Pensacola Bay as well as a school bus...I recently bought a GPS for my boat so am still trying to collect numbers. Does anyone have a number for these that they'd be willing to share? I've got some friends coming in this weekend and I want to put them on some bay grouper and maybe a few Reds and Trigger...Also looking for some new dive spots...Thanks in Advance,
Mark


----------



## sig226

you will have better luck asking for 1st born or to share wife or girlfriend


----------



## TightLines172

Yeah i know, but some folks on here are very helpful! This guys at Outcast seemed to think someone on here would be willing to share since practically everyone has this number...well everyone but me LOL I might be willing to trade wife for fishing coordinates though...:whistling:


----------



## swhiting

Bay spots.... you don't believe this crap about fish being in the bay do you?

There are no fish in the bay. No snapper. No grouper. Keep moving along, there's nothing to see.....


----------



## inshorecatch

Can anyone say for sure that either exist?


----------



## Ocean Master

Yes the shrimp boat is out there. I don't know about the school bus.


----------



## Bullshark

I know about the shrimp boat and the shopping carts not the schhol bus. I've fished both but don't have the numbers. And would never put bay numbers on a public forum.


----------



## lastcast

[QUOTE I might be willing to trade wife for fishing coordinates though...:whistling:[/QUOTE]

I can't believe nobody asked for pics yet!!!:whistling:

Sorry, don't fish the Bay much.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You dont have to fish just the shrimpboat or school bus to catch grouper in the bay. there is stuff all around, go towards chickenbone beach and troll stretch 25s towards the lighthouse.


----------



## ateupwitit

I've tried with no success to find some spots in MS that hold snapper and grouper inside the barrier islands but to no avail, I've heard they exist but people guard those numbers like daughters around Marines.

We spent some rough days in close last year and found some spots off Dauphin Island that hold some nice fish, but it was a long and cumbersome process of dropping baits on every little blip on the bottom machine

good luck with your endeavor


----------



## sig226

look at the pictures posted for bay grouper last few times, look at the background, it will tell you everything


----------



## sig226

*map*


----------



## sig226

no coorinates,just trolling 25,s


----------



## TightLines172

Thanks for in the info...I have trolled stretch 25's all over out there, but i guess I just havnt trolled the right spots yet...maybe next time


----------



## TightLines172

I went out Saturday for alittle while and fished the pass. Picked up a nice door mat, buch of catfish, and about 7-8 small red snapper...almost got spooled by something big before he snapped my leader off...probably a grouper. I tried fishing the North Rocks and I'm fishing a rock pile, but its pretty small and I'm not sure if I am even on the North Rocks. Anyone have any direction or Numbers willing to share on the North Rocks? Thanks,


----------



## sealark

I know of three shrimp boats in the bay one is about a 50 footer called the Josie Maria.


----------



## Kenton

Do you all concider the "bay" anything East of the Pass. I cannot imagine any water being deep enough west of the pass to hide a 50ft trawler.


----------



## TightLines172

Yes, East of the pass


----------



## Rooster21

i went on a bay charter, those professionals know where they are, they were very guarded about them, we also found grouper in grand lagoon, on a wreck, the guide made sure i would not give it up, so i won't. it was a great bay trip.


----------



## Kenton

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Rooster21 said:


> i went on a bay charter, those professionals know where they are, they were very guarded about them, we also found grouper in grand lagoon, on a wreck, the guide made sure i would not give it up, so i won't. it was a great bay trip.


Haha, love it.


----------



## Kenton

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Rooster21 said:


> i went on a bay charter, those professionals know where they are, they were very guarded about them, we also found grouper in grand lagoon, on a wreck, the guide made sure i would not give it up, so i won't. it was a great bay trip.


Haha, love it.


----------



## karma

I have two shrimp boat numbers and missing the third.. However I must say they are fun to fish but I rarely catch my legal groupers on these spots. That being said focus on finding small relief or ledges in the bay 20 ft to 30 ft. seem to be my best depths typically.. Use braided line and lock the drag down with a carolina rig.. fresh dead menhanden, live croaker, pinfish or pigfish.. handsized! good luck!


----------

